# Best Hunting Camo



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

What is the best camo to use for hunting in your opinion?!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Depends on ur surrounding. But really anything to break up ur outline works. I like older mossy oak myself just cause I like the vintage


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Real tree hardwoods for the woods. Mossy oak shadow grass for waterfowl. Unfortunately neither of these are available now.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> Real tree hardwoods for the woods. Mossy oak shadow grass for waterfowl. Unfortunately neither of these are available now.


U can't get hardwoods anymore? I had no idea deft was a good one


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

U think it'd stick out like a sore thumb but my vertigo grey camo is tremendous.Look straight up in a tree(like a deer would from the ground).The light color blends w/open areas and dark is branches.Like you're not even there!JMO.


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

I have a bunch of Carhart brand camo that was made like 10 years ago.The Carhart material is far superior to others...especially when it comes to durability. I can rip through some nasty brush without tearing my clothes up...this stuff is built to last and super warm...

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...FGhK2vQHfc-TIAjdpektyXkPtRiduD8byIhoCEf3w_wcB


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Realtree AP or Xtra is the best. To me Mossy Oak looks like mainstream hip hop camo, all the wannabe Luke Bryan ******** wear Mossy Oak and a real jerk who hunts on the same property as me wears it so I refuse to.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Like someone said something to break up your outline, ASAT, predator
fall grey are my favorites.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Mossy Oak fan.... But unless your turkey hunting it's not all that important.

For deer...eliminating scent,movement,and UV light is what is important. The camo is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sitka Forest Optifade is without a doubt one of the best. I have never been busted while wearing it.. Added smoke helps also. Even on the ground stalking they just don't see it.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

wildman said:


> Sitka Forest Optifade is without a doubt one of the best. I have never been busted while wearing it.. Added smoke helps also. Even on the ground stalking they just don't see it.


X2 on the smoke.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Do not get to caught up in cammo, ben hunting long before all this fancy cammo came on the market, did well then and still doing well. Remember marketing will tell you, you have to have it and you can not get along with out it.


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with one3. A lot of times I wear any camo top and black jeans. Deer don't see me unless I move.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

rahythorn, thank you.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

one3 said:


> Do not get to caught up in cammo, ben hunting long before all this fancy cammo came on the market, did well then and still doing well. Remember marketing will tell you, you have to have it and you can not get along with out it.


Have to agree.....iam 48 years young but the camo patterns and hunting gadgets thats become available since my youth is mind boggling to me


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

bulafisherman said:


> Have to agree.....iam 48 years young but the camo patterns and hunting gadgets thats become available since my youth is mind boggling to me


bulafisherman thanks I was starting to wonder if it was just me that felt that way


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Well I remember going out in barn clothes, barn boots with a blaze orange vest, climbing a tree and stand on limbs or on the ground, granted the human scent was mask by the smell of the farm, we filled our tag. I bought into all the latest and greatest camo and gear for a little while till I became aware of what was going on, now I stick to the basics, my camo clothing patterns don't match, I replace clothing articles as they wear out. Comfort and warmth rule over pattern types, not saying different patterns don't apply for different region's but its still over rated with all the variations. With all the hype about the ozonic's machine I toyed with the idea for a short period of time on buying one, than I thought, I don't have a TV show, not starving for the meat, not a big trophy hunter, why would I need one. Guess the older we get the more we appreciate simplicity


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

bulafisherman said:


> Well I remember going out in barn clothes, barn boots with a blaze orange vest, climbing a tree and stand on limbs or on the ground, granted the human scent was mask by the smell of the farm, we filled our tag. I bought into all the latest and greatest camo and gear for a little while till I became aware of what was going on, now I stick to the basics, my camo clothing patterns don't match, I replace clothing articles as they wear out. Comfort and warmth rule over pattern types, not saying different patterns don't apply for different region's but its still over rated with all the variations. With all the hype about the ozonic's machine I toyed with the idea for a short period of time on buying one, than I thought, I don't have a TV show, not starving for the meat, not a big trophy hunter, why would I need one. Guess the older we get the more we appreciate simplicity


I belive in KISS, keep it simple silly


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Grease and oil stained carhartt brown has always performed for me!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I am still wearing the army woodland camo I got back in 1982. pants are a little snug, but this stuff wears like iron.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I've always had the thought that movement is the biggest thing that will get you busted. I've never used any sort of scent eliminating/ covering spray and very rarely wear any camo whether I'm gun hunting or bow hunting. This morning I had a button buck within 40 yards of me for 45 minutes and a 6 point came within 25 yards. Shot a 9 point at 60 yards and he didn't know a thing until the slug hit him. I was even sitting on the ground.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sciotodarby said:


> I've always had the thought that movement is the biggest thing that will get you busted. I've never used any sort of scent eliminating/ covering spray and very rarely wear any camo whether I'm gun hunting or bow hunting. This morning I had a button buck within 40 yards of me for 45 minutes and a 6 point came within 25 yards. Shot a 9 point at 60 yards and he didn't know a thing until the slug hit him. I was even sitting on the ground.


No camo may work for gun season and button bucks but wouldnt be the smartest decision if you were actually bowhunting mature deer.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

No need for camo. Movement is the only thing that they will bust you on visual wise.

Don't believe everything you see on the outdoor channel that you need camo to hunt mature bucks.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

The Indians always had the latest and greatest camo to be able to get within long bow range of deer. Oh wait.....


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sciotodarby said:


> The Indians always had the latest and greatest camo to be able to get within long bow range of deer. Oh wait.....


Well, actually indians used camoflauge for hunting and warfare. They recognized the fact that it was effective as should you. I have a feeling you wont and will continue to be a know it all. Thanks for stoppin by to douche it up though.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

They had nothing as elaborate as camo from even 40 years ago. Probably more along the lines of not wearing all the same color or having their buckskins with a couple different tones of dye so their shape would be broken up. They probably also blacked their faces out, which I think is a good idea. Buy camo if you want. I wear it while turkey and duck hunting. I gave my opinion of deer hunting with it.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sciotodarby said:


> They had nothing as elaborate as camo from even 40 years ago. Probably more along the lines of not wearing all the same color or having their buckskins with a couple different tones of dye so their shape would be broken up. They probably also blacked their faces out, which I think is a good idea. Buy camo if you want. I wear it while turkey and duck hunting. I gave my opinion of deer hunting with it.


No one said it had to be elaborate to be effective. However it is something that can increase the odds of a successful hunts. I would love to see pics of all the massive deer you have shot with a bow while not wearing any camo.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

They probably also blacked their faces out, which I think is a good idea - this is my favorite part where you say camolflauge is a good idea but then go on to say you dont use it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Poor sciota, I think he has a case of headinassitis


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2015)

I wear asat 3d leafy suit over whatever layers I need. I would like to think it helps. Well i hope at least lol


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

chris1162 said:


> No one said it had to be elaborate to be effective. However it is something that can increase the odds of a successful hunts. I would love to see pics of all the massive deer you have shot with a bow while not wearing any camo.











Here's a screen shot from my photobucket account. My 06 bow kill. Shot him from 15 yards wearing blue jeans and a red T shirt in early October. We were cutting beans on a farm where I had a stand and I had time to kill while waiting on the semi to get loaded. I was in the stand for 20 minutes when him and 3 smaller bucks came by from another farm.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Big 8 I killed a few years ago with a bow wearing just Carhartts.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

A deer can recognize a pale face against a dark background. Not rocket science.


chris1162 said:


> They probably also blacked their faces out, which I think is a good idea - this is my favorite part where you say camolflauge is a good idea but then go on to say you dont use it.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sciotodarby said:


> Big 8 I killed a few years ago with a bow wearing just Carhartts.


Interesting that in the side of the picture there is what appears to be a shotgun barrell with ironsights on it?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sciotodarby said:


> A deer can recognize a pale face against a dark background. Not rocket science.[/


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

It eliminates the pale face.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

chris1162 said:


> Interesting that in the side of the picture there is what appears to be a shotgun barrell with ironsights on it?


I see that now. Not sure what it is it does look like a gun barrel. I can assure you it's not a barrel. I've got no reason to lie to anybody.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fireline said:


> I am still wearing the army woodland camo I got back in 1982. pants are a little snug, but this stuff wears like iron.[/QUOTE I have to agree that it all depends on where you are going to hunt. I have a full set of cold weather camo for late season, traditional mossy oak type of pattern with fall foliage. I kill deer in it every fall,and it keeps me warm, allows me to stay in the tree. But for the first 20yrs I hunted, I didn't have money for the good stuff, I wore a work cover all/jump suit bought at Sears, you know the dark brown/grey color everyone wore to crawl under the car in the 70's...KIlled deer in it every year,and still have it and wear it before it gets real cold....it is the exact color of tree bark, and has made me look like a tree trunk for 40 yrs. Interesting that cold weather insulated camo is all sold in "leaf" patterns, and in most areas, the leaves are all gone from the trees when you need the heavy clothing.....? I think camo these days is made to appeal to hunters....and if you hunt from a tree, any dark /grey brown fabric will do......AH2


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

chris1162 said:


> Interesting that in the side of the picture there is what appears to be a shotgun barrell with ironsights on it?


100% shotgun barrel


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

That's ABSOLUTELY,100% a gun barrel.Sorry Sciotodarby,but it is.Picture isn't THAT blurry.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a feeling some of you are abused by your "significant" others at home. Lol....so hostile.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

ostbucks98 said:


> I have a feeling some of you are abused by your "significant" others at home. Lol....so hostile.


Just remember that if your husband hits you again, you dont have to take that! There are plenty of men out there even for you.


----------



## hookin up (May 7, 2008)

During gun season it's brush pants and a orange coat or vest. Bow season mossy oak break up.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Far and away the best camo is time spent in the woods, in whatever you think makes you invisible.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Back to the camo.. Lol I don't hunt at all but I'm addicted to the Under Armour Infrared cold gear in Realtree Xtra!! I like the scent control for fishing and kayaking because it keeps down the fish smell so I don't have to run my gear through the wash as often. Fwiw


----------

